# Quick Question



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Lately I been doing some thinking on what to drive next. So far I have done it all. European,Japanese and American. But I think Japan is where the heart is. Don't get me wrong I'd love a viper ,Z06 or even the new BMW Z8 but a 240sx is more within the budget. So I was wondering what you guys and girls could tell me in general about the 240sx 89-93.

~Blackbob~


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

Blackbob said:


> *Lately I been doing some thinking on what to drive next. So far I have done it all. European,Japanese and American. But I think Japan is where the heart is. Don't get me wrong I'd love a viper ,Z06 or even the new BMW Z8 but a 240sx is more within the budget. So I was wondering what you guys and girls could tell me in general about the 240sx 89-93.*


well lets see, first off 240sx great car

well 89-90 are the KA24E engines which has a lil les HP and are SOHC engines

91-93 is KA24DE which has a lil more hp and is DOHC engines ummm they are both availble in coupe or fastback/hatchback 

it all depends on wut u want to do with ur car many engine swaps are availble for this car ( SR20DET,CA18DET, RB25DET) or you can keep your KA24(D)E and turbo or supercharge it

well i suggest you get the 91 and up rather then 89-90 since the SOHC factor but then again many people have tuned there KA24E's to an amazing machine so it will all rely on personally prefernce and how much you have in your wallet


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Not alot as a matter a fact I was just looking for a fun drift car. And something to play around with on the track. Nothing to extreme but I atleast wanna be able to give the average pony a run for his money may the time come. I figure a single turbo ka24(d)e will do the trick with few other mods. What do ya think ? Either that or a 280 Z-ZX I love thoughs cars I really miss my 280ZX Turbo though...:c 
~Blackbob~


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Well if i could do it over again i would have goten a 91 out of those years. I have a 90 and its great, but the after make for the engine just isnt as good. plus 91 was the frist year you could get a LSD so that is something to look for, and it also had the best cam design, and from what i have seen and read the fastest stock. plus the 91+ have a drifrent from bumper that has more after maket skerts to dress it up then the 89-90 do.


----------

